# Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT or Hoyt Nitrum Turbo???



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nobody can answer this question, because nobody has shot them yet. I can say this though I shot both the faktor cs last year and couldn't see a $400 difference between the two. If money wasn't a factor I would've got the cs30.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I am wondering same thing. Shot carbons last two years and have been very pleased with matrix and cst.


----------



## spikealmostpro (Jan 13, 2011)

:whoo:I guess im just curious to see if we have any Cameron Hanes in the building and have both bows... and which do they prefer.. im just trying to compare older flagship bows to get opinions on the new..


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

As a "shop shooter", money isn't too much of an issue. Two years ago, I already had two Elements and wanted something different...so I got a Spyder 30. But it wasn't just wanting something different...I really believe the geometry of the Al bows were better. The lower grip that they offset towards the string made sense to me. I liked it so much, I kept it for two years! Awesome bow...it'll be for sale here real soon!

This year...Nitrum Turbo! Sight unseen!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Staying with the carbon bows I see a new zt turbo and a zt 34 in my bow stable


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol. Already?


----------



## hoytelement24c (Jun 4, 2013)

I absolutely love my CST but I think I'll be going nitrum and change it up this year a bit


----------



## greenheadkiller (Feb 15, 2014)

I wonder if your gonna be able to use the zero torque on the 14 model cst


----------



## badbassn (Sep 21, 2013)

If the nitrum had limb stops it would be hard for me not to get the turbo in brown. That is the sharpest bow I have ever seen! I think hoyt hit a home run with the nitrum!


----------



## b6gentry (Mar 30, 2014)

I have the Faktor Turbo and have shot the Carbon Spyder... This year depending on how they shoot i plan to go with the Carbon riser, a lot of it has to do with hunting in cooler climate and holding the bow for a long period of time. The lighter bow will be a benefit too. The nitrum looks really good in brown and I think that is very appealing.


----------



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the Nitrum. I have personally liked the aluminum bows better. Not to say my Matrix wasn't a shooter, the aluminum just holds better for me. It's a personal preference thing. I will however shoot both to make sure which of these new bows I like best.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

I have shot the carbon bows and aluminum Hoyts...For me, the carbon bows just don't feel right at full draw. Idk, maybe if I shot one enough to get used to it, I'd like it, but it just feels weird. For me, money isn't a deciding factor when choosing a bow. Now I'm not rich but hunting is my only vice and I learned a long time ago to buy what I want or I won't be happy with it. I have been shooting the aluminum bows because for me they just feel better at full draw. This year I will be buying either aNitrum turbo or 34... Just need to shoot them to decide between the 2 cams...


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Every year I shoot the Hoyts and Mathews. I have never liked the carbon bows but will shoot the Nitrum. I have 2 Mathews but would love to bring a Hoyt home.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Well,i have had severalcarbons and love them.......that said,,the nitrums,have the offset riser and the cage which the cs bows do,not so,im more curious on those at this point.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Are the grips the same between the two bows? How did the spyder and factor grips compare? I don't like thick grips... :-(


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

How in the hello did they get 20fps out of 3/4" difference in brace height?


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Saddleshooter said:


> How in the hello did they get 20fps out of 3/4" difference in brace height?


The turbo models have a different cam.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I have seen a lot of likes for the looks of these bows. I really do like the brown/camo color combo but to me these look very similar to the vector series and few touted those on their looks. I know that there are some quality upgrades in the roller guard and riser cage but I am not a fan of the looks of these bows (and I am a fan of Hoyt).


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You want less weight or more weight? Thats the only practical question. The other not so practical question is: You want to be "THE MAN" who just got the shizzznit? Or just "the guy" who bought a new bow...



spikealmostpro said:


> Gonna have a hard time deciding between the 2.. not gonna lie. Im a lefty and today I tested bows right handed seeing as no one carries leftys in stock.. anyhow I tested the Carbon Spyder 30 and the Faktor 30... upon shooting.. I felt the Cs30 felt faster, no vibe... the Faktor still was slinging arrows.. the Faktor had a smoother draw in my opinion and although had slight hand vibe shot better in my opinion... but id hate to buy a non carbon bow.. and still want the best if you know what I mean.. im assuming the new bows wont come out for weeks but any opinions? Im sure the 2 new bows will have atleast 400$ price difference.. 350 fps sounds sweet as I shoot a Monster Mr5 now.. are the Carbon bows truly worth it? I have enough money to buy either. I know it comes down to preference... what I prefer but any opinions to sway me??? Thanks


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

c5mrr270 said:


> The turbo models have a different cam.


ok cool I didn't notice that


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

With all the new colors hoyt came out with are they going to offer it on the carbon bows


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

im late to the party, but i think these bows look good. my observations is this:
the carbon bow weighs 3.8lbs which is a decent weight, and you have cable stops, BUT:

the xcentric which is another bow i have been seriously considering has very similar specs as an aluminum bow, but has limb stops. id like to see a comparison between all 3 of these bows.

im looking for a light weight bow for 2015 because of a DIY mountain elk hunt ill be doing. oz=lbs and lbs=pain.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Grips are the same, they have been for a few years. If the handle is too thick you can get the side plates which add just slightly to the width of the riser. I've owned both and the carbon is lighter, transmits less vibration and is not cold to the touch which is really a nice luxury if you hunt in the cold. In regards to how they hold, I've found both to shoot well for me but the carbon requires a more relaxed hold on the archers part- any tension translates through the bow more. 

Pretty excited to see the new bows especially the nitrum-- and see how the new guard works. I can't stand roller guards because the torque they impart


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Good info. Thanks for sharing.



jaredjms said:


> Grips are the same, they have been for a few years. If the handle is too thick you can get the side plates which add just slightly to the width of the riser. I've owned both and the carbon is lighter, transmits less vibration and is not cold to the touch which is really a nice luxury if you hunt in the cold. In regards to how they hold, I've found both to shoot well for me but the carbon requires a more relaxed hold on the archers part- any tension translates through the bow more.
> 
> Pretty excited to see the new bows especially the nitrum-- and see how the new guard works. I can't stand roller guards because the torque they impart


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol this was pretty damn good


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely gonna shoot both turbos when they get to the shops. (Just for weight I would probably go with the carbon.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

I was really planning on getting the 2015 carbon Turbo before they announced their new bows, but the riser geometry on the Nitrum really has me leaning that direction now. If the Turbo cam is similar to the RKT, there is no way I won't be buying one of them if they offer it in 80#.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

It will be offered in 80#... Otherwise what would Cam be shooting? He always shoots an 80# version of Hoyt's speed bow.



mikehoyme said:


> I was really planning on getting the 2015 carbon Turbo before they announced their new bows, but the riser geometry on the Nitrum really has me leaning that direction now. If the Turbo cam is similar to the RKT, there is no way I won't be buying one of them if they offer it in 80#.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Wil said:


> It will be offered in 80#... Otherwise what would Cam be shooting? He always shoots an 80# version of Hoyt's speed bow.


Then bye-bye MR7 and hello Hoyt Turbo!


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

On paper the Turbo looks the best to me, but I want to see how it feels when I shoot it. I may like the 34 better.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> 150,000 % not! Unless shedding some ounces off your rig is honestly worth that as that is the only advantage, which i might argue is actually no advantage at all. To me it is ludicrous to dump that much extra for a little lighter. Just a brainwash game with people thinking these bows "are the best".


I’ve been packing a Vector Turbo in the woods since the ’12 season. I had it set up pretty heavy for 3D shooting and just left it that way for hunting. I have a designated target/ 3D bow now (PCEXL) so my focus is going to be light and fast for my next hunting bow. My wife has a Carbon Element set up very light and I carried it a couple times this year while we were walking back to the RZR. I can tell you right now that your statement about it being a gimmick is very false. A half pound difference is huge if you are packing it all day. I think I could shave off a full pound from what my VT weighs right now. If I like the feel of the CST the same or more than the NT, I will buy the carbon.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Same dilemma ... Leaning towards the CST myself


----------



## spikealmostpro (Jan 13, 2011)

Good to know.. helpful opinions no doubt.. im definitely wanting to try out the lightweight scene.. being that my Monster Mr5 feels like an Anvil at 6 pounds without a stabilizer. . Top heavy as hell.. I dont shoot as good as I have with bows in the past.. but u seem to put down deer with this thing.. looking for a new change..


----------



## BarryvilleSport (Jul 4, 2014)

I really wanna feel the turbo cam. If it compares to my RKT cams draw cycle or my elite draw cycle, I'll have a 70 pounder I tHE NITRUM turbo


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

Wil said:


> It will be offered in 80#... Otherwise what would Cam be shooting? He always shoots an 80# version of Hoyt's speed bow.


there catalogue only shows the turbo going to 70 pound


----------



## BoneCollector. (Feb 5, 2012)

im anxious to shoot the spyder turbo and the spyder 34, i work at field & stream and we should be gettin them in soon. lookin forward to seeing them. ill most likely upgrade this year


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

pumba said:


> there catalogue only shows the turbo going to 70 pound


I dont know then... Cam has shot an 80# turbo model for years now. I just assumed they would offer it. Maybe it will be offered as a custom option...


----------



## 406hog (Aug 19, 2014)

They offer an 80 pound version. I ordered the ZT carbon spyder 34 should be here in two weeks. I loved the smoothness of it and not having a boat anchor that is top heavy like my old mathews monster will be really nice.


----------



## ermont (Aug 26, 2011)

CST is the best bow I've ever had and I've had several over the last few years. The weight difference is probably the most negligible advantage.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Troll....v



trucker3573 said:


> 150,000 % not! Unless shedding some ounces off your rig is honestly worth that as that is the only advantage, which i might argue is actually no advantage at all. To me it is ludicrous to dump that much extra for a little lighter. Just a brainwash game with people thinking these bows "are the best".


----------



## sharp flinger (Feb 6, 2015)

trucker3573 said:


> 150,000 % not! Unless shedding some ounces off your rig is honestly worth that as that is the only advantage, which i might argue is actually no advantage at all. To me it is ludicrous to dump that much extra for a little lighter. Just a brainwash game with people thinking these bows "are the best".


I have both in turbo and I can tell you the carbon is no where near as cold as the aluminum. And bare bows its noticeably lighter. I have my quiver and all on the carbon gonna use the nitrum for 3d and ground blind as its only a 60 and my carbon is a 70. Both are awesome shooters though. I'm shooting arrow holes at 20 with the carbon haven't gotten the nitrum sighted in yet. Got it in the harvest brown its sexy.


----------



## AJRuiz (Jul 6, 2012)

Both are great bows! I didn't notice any significant difference besides weight when I shot them side by side. The carbon may be a touch quieter. There were a few reasons I went with the Nitrum. First I think there is more of the newer technology in the Nitrum. They obviously both have the ZT roller guard but the Nitrum also has the offset riser and the riser cage to add to riser stiffness. Second you can only get the anodized finish on the Nitrum. This will be the best finish that will last the longest. The harvest brown is sexy!


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a 2014 CST and love it, and will keep it, but this year I ordered a Nitrum turbo to change it up a bit and to be honest to save some money ($500 for me) for almost the same exact specs as the 2015 CST. I will still keep the CST and didn't want 2 almost exact same bows. 

I also wanted the extra durability of an aluminum riser and not worry if I accidentally bump the carbon riser against, say, a treestand. The CST manual has serious warnings about impact damage to the carbon riser. 

The only thing I don't like about the Nitrum is the extra 4 ounces heavier, which really is not much, but plan on making that up with a lighter sight -ordered an Axcel Accutouch Carbon Pro sight with the money I saved and still have some left over.


----------

